# 42nd Pensacola International Billfish Tournament



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Getting it ready Downtown


WELCOME TO THE PENSACOLA INTERNATIONAL BILLFISH TOURNAMENT
International Billfish Tournament Pensacola
Pensacola Big Game Fishing Club would like to invite you to

Our 43rd ANNUAL PENSACOLA INTERNATIONAL BILLFISH TOURNAMENT 

July 2- July 6 2014

Since 1970, The International Has Become A Tradition In Downtown Pensacola. The International Is A Qualifying Event For The IGFA WORLD QUALIFIER with the winner receiving an INVITATION TO FISH THE IGFA WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP


----------

